# Healthy Eats # 4



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I dont know what I call this just spur of the moment use what you got brigade , kinda just go with what the pallet tells ya.

Started off with a long walk at the shoreline by that I mean wade fishin / grocery shopin / hangin out with friends / exercising. The 2 ingredients you need to catch here is a Red Fish preferably 18-23" and a speckeled trout at about 15-18", you know the sweet meat rype in size and perfect for the daily kitchen pan.

Now fillet and skin the 2 fish, but chop the speck into sashimi sized pieces this will be the start to fresh sea born salad. Now with the sashimi laid out go ahead and toss it into a bowl with a touch of extra virgin olive oil and enough old bay to not miss a thing. Now I like to use a wok at a low HIGH heat. Once in the wok cook for approximately 10min or until meat if firm and flaky. Then only for about 45sec. I turn the heat all the way up and add 3tbl. Spoons of sweet red wine, this milds the old bay a tad and adds a wine flavor deminsion which always goes good with salad.


Using your favorite leaves for salad add your speck to the top of the luscious greenery. Now take a little cheese I chose jalapeño cheese and add as you like. Cut up some pineapple to add a sweetness to salad. And for our favorite topping on a salad dressing, I chose fat free Italian but whatever suits you will do justfine. And wa'La speck pineapple salad. Ill be the first to say it was very very good and refreshingly light.

Now for the Red Fish.
Use the spices in the pic and apply to fish covering 90% of its surface. Lay it down on a pan at med. Heat and apply salsa this turns almost into a glaze traping all the flavors and juices inside. 5-7 min and flip apply a liitle more salsa and at about your 4min mark add cheese once again I used jalapeño cheese for this now your salsa is glued to the fish. And presto your done. Both dishes cook in about 10min fast easy healthy. And let me tell you that was some of the best red fish I ever made !!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The catch


19" red
15.5" speck


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Emeril Lagasse, move over. There's a new chef in town.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

although the cheese isn't the healthiest thing to eat, it doesn't hurt to eat it in light moderation... YES Im guilty, but dang was that good!!! sure beats fast food*


----------

